# Keep the 250GB drive but use all the space



## cymek (Apr 1, 2006)

I have Tvio Series2 and couple months ago I upgraded it with 250GB drive, and back then I didn't know that the LBA48 exists, so I was only using 137GB out of it. Now I found the LBA48 mfstools. How do I keep the same drive, but expand to 250GB with LBA48? Do I have to use old MFS tools to copy it to different drive....say 160GB and then use the new LBA48 to copy it back to the 250GB? Or is there an easy way to just expand it?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There might be a recent version of MFStools that allows you to coalesce partitions. 

Otherwise you could T2G transfer to the 160 GB drive, then TCB your recordings back, and do a shrunk transfer.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Check out _*Pauli's*_ message in thread bootcd w/ updated mfstools and more it may be the answer you are looking for.

Pauli "Are you saying that, with the -f option, recordings can be saved on drives that had already been upgraded?"


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

How many MFS partition pairs do you currently have on the 250gb drive?

If you have less than 3 then you should be able to just do mfsadd -x after booting from an LBA48-aware boot CD. If you have 3 already then the -f option from the mfslive CD at www.mfslive.org may be of some use to you.


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm have a similar situation. I bought a 400Gb drive last year and couldn't get a LBA48 cd to boot without getting an error. So I just did a non LBA48 one and only have 137Gb available. With this new CD out I would like to try to expand. Are you saying we can just do a "mfsadd -x"? 

Don't I also have to worry about setting a custom swap size or doing doing the "-r 4", since I have a 400Gb drive?


----------



## cymek (Apr 1, 2006)

I tried that and and it says, "The current size is 245hours, nothing to add!", but I should have about 330...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

How many MFS partition pairs do you currently have on the 250gb drive?


----------



## cymek (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm not really good with Linux so I can't tell, what is the command to check it?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

cat /proc/partitions Displays raw partition information on all drives
mfsinfo /dev/hd? some boot CD's replace ? with the Linux drive letter a, b, c, d ...
mfstools info /dev/hd? others


----------

